# FTA Sat Talk on Galaxy 19 Ku



## Access America (May 4, 2009)

Please join me and Mike Kohl of Global Communications for Sat Talk Live every Friday at 9 PM ET on Access America. 

Every Friday evening we discuss the latest news, new products or whatever is going on in the FTA world, with DirecTV or Dish Network. We encurage you to call us during the show with your questions and suggestions.

When: Fridays at 9 PM Eastern time
Where: Visit sattalk.us for satellite coordinates and Internet listen links.

Ralf Black
sattalk.us


----------

